# Attention new drivers



## Biovirus (Jun 3, 2015)

New drivers to this site please don't fall victim to the few radically upset drivers who try to push people away from driving.

The rating system works as supposed to. They'll tell you it's awful, inaccurate, scam ect....

As you can tell from the attachment it's easy to be almost flawless. My first few weeks were rough because I didn't know what to do correctly. Over time I learned what to do and when. I haven't had anything less then 5s since.

Notice most of the grumps here won't be 4.8-4.9 because their piss poor attitude shows. I'm positive and my customers see it. It shows in my score.


Stay positive, be a friend and remember they are your guests not a number. It will work out in the end especially if they end up slicing all the half ass drivers.

Uber on friends


----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

Biovirus said:


> New drivers to this site please don't fall victim to the few radically upset drivers who try to push people away from driving.
> 
> The rating system works as supposed to. They'll tell you it's awful, inaccurate, scam ect....
> 
> ...


Yea soon they will find realty of ratings crap by themselves, yea I mean after the first deactivation email


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

Ratings dont matter, 4.6 or 5.0 we all get paid the same.


----------



## Biovirus (Jun 3, 2015)

Sounds like you're one of those negative people I was talking about.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

lmao ok. yeah driving uber is a dream job all cupcakes and candy land here. no complaiints no issues and no Uber taking a big chunk.


----------



## Biovirus (Jun 3, 2015)

Emp9 said:


> lmao ok. yeah driving uber is a dream job all cupcakes and candy land here. no complaiints no issues and no Uber taking a big chunk.


I never said it was a dream job but it's a good side income.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Biovirus said:


> I never said it was a dream job but it's a good side income.


 yes it is a good side income however with the right car,situation and knowing a few things to make it worth it.


----------



## UBERXHOUSTON (May 11, 2015)

Biovirus said:


> New drivers to this site please don't fall victim to the few radically upset drivers who try to push people away from driving.
> 
> The rating system works as supposed to. They'll tell you it's awful, inaccurate, scam ect....
> 
> ...


How do you get the screen with your ratings?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

UBERXHOUSTON said:


> How do you get the screen with your ratings?


Weekly summary


----------



## UBERXHOUSTON (May 11, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> Weekly summary


Thank you very much for the info.


----------



## Honkadonk (Jul 20, 2015)

Emp9 said:


> lmao ok. yeah driving uber is a dream job all cupcakes and candy land here. no complaiints no issues and no Uber taking a big chunk.


New York Times? NEW YORK TIIIIMES? You think you're better than us? Us? US? U.S. U.S.A.

NO WAY!


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

You must be uber employee


----------



## Biovirus (Jun 3, 2015)

haji said:


> You must be uber employee


Nope just a part time driver who is highly amused at all the disgruntled butt hurts.

I'm a positive person, I enjoy teaching others and helping.

Just because where you live and your choices of when and where to work doesn't work for you doesn't mean it won't work for others. I make a steady 300-400 a week after uber cuts and gas. Enough to make 4 car payments a month + put money aside for future maintenance at 15cents a mile

Part time 15-20 hr a week
I'm sorry your ubering has been bad but mine has been amazing


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Biovirus said:


> Nope just a part time driver who is highly amused at all the disgruntled butt hurts.
> 
> I'm a positive person, I enjoy teaching others and helping.
> 
> ...


Don't know what car your driving but I would up that .15 cents for maintenance to .25 cents if you can.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Biovirus said:


> Nope just a part time driver who is highly amused at all the disgruntled butt hurts.
> 
> I'm a positive person, I enjoy teaching others and helping.
> 
> ...


I used this to determine costs of driving. 
Very helpful! https://uberpeople.net/xfa-blog-entry/how-to-calculate-costs-as-an-uber-driver.23/


----------



## Biovirus (Jun 3, 2015)

I drive the most efficient car on the road in the US.


----------



## Guapp (Jul 25, 2015)

I'm a new driver and I live in Miami where everyone are assholes but I still give great customer service because I've worked in customer service all my life. My score went from a 5.0 to a 4.76. I have no idea why. Never had an issue with anyone. I opened the door for my clients. I mean excellent service guys. What does this mean for me? Should I be worried? Does your client calls go down because of your ratings? HELP lol


----------



## Biovirus (Jun 3, 2015)

Guapp said:


> I'm a new driver and I live in Miami where everyone are assholes but I still give great customer service because I've worked in customer service all my life. My score went from a 5.0 to a 4.76. I have no idea why. Never had an issue with anyone. I opened the door for my clients. I mean excellent service guys. What does this mean for me? Should I be worried? Does your client calls go down because of your ratings? HELP lol


California is pretty full of shallow assholes too. Remember water is a tax write off... Buy the cheapest shit you can and it helps.

Keep in mind knowing customer service and working customer service are two different things. Knowing to read and become the rider is different then just acknowledgement.

Remember, record every damn mile you drive with uber lyft. Keep every receipt from gas, car wash, details, water, chargers ect...... Let your CNA figure out what's better for you. Write offs+ depreciation or mileage with basic write offs. If you don't prepare for taxes you're going to be sorry.

Take 20-30 cents a mile aside for future maintenance.


----------



## manuellsam (Feb 5, 2015)

Biovirus said:


> New drivers to this site please don't fall victim to the few radically upset drivers who try to push people away from driving.
> 
> The rating system works as supposed to. They'll tell you it's awful, inaccurate, scam ect....
> 
> ...


Dude the riders do dumb shit then rate you poorly , am a positive and friendly guy yet the shit I deal with in SF ! I have seen my overall rating drop from 4.92 to 4.88 cause of things I had completely no control over but honestly you want stay positive that good , keep it up . The newbies however need to know yes the rating system is necessary but complete bullshit . Do you know how hard it is to find a 5star rider in SF ? Even drivers rate unfairly haha we do it they do it


----------



## Danz Haagen (Feb 11, 2015)

i have 4.9 rating. but once that pax closes the door, my fingers quickly hit the 1. oh yeah.... feels good. she told me should would rate me as 5, as a tip. but she can shove that 5 star up her....

no tip, i rate low with out discrimination.


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

have to find an air conditioner on this thread to neutralize the "hot air" that's being blown on it.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

secretadmirer said:


> have to find an air conditioner on this thread to neutralize the "hot air" that's being blown on it.


lol


----------

